
Every 10 days, I send out 1 inspiring startup story you can read in 60 seconds - tarek_i
http://for-starters.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=hn-post-221117
======
figarinho
great idea!

------
letykermit
love it!

~~~
tarek_i
Thank you!

